
America’s monopoly problem, explained by your internet bill - rahuldottech
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2020/2/18/21126347/antitrust-monopolies-internet-telecommunications-cheerleading
======
IXxXI
If america has an ISP/telecom monopoly issue, why didn't Donald Trump receive
more support when he tried to block the sale of Time Warner to AT & T?

